# www.BlobTargets.com - 15% OFF Sale!



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Just wanted you all to know that we are now offering a *Springtime Special* / *Memorial Day Sale* on our *24"* *BLOB* targets. If you are not familiar, check 'em out here on ArcheryTalk or go to our website and take a look (www.BlobTargets.com). For a limited time, all of our *24"* *BLOBS* are available - shipped directly to your door - for *15% OFF* regular pricing. This includes the following models:

24"x24"x8"
24"x24"x10" (unboxed)
24"x24"x12"

The 10" and the 12" both come standard with a 1-yr guarantee. NOW is the time... :wink:


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

I failed to mention that this sale ends *Tuesday, May 31, 2011*. Thanks and please let me know if you have questions!

Adam (706) 506-6362


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Morning! Sale ends May 31, 2011 - check it out if you haven't already! :wink:


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

What the shipping weight if the 12" 24 x 24? I'm in Vancouver Washington, and would love to try one of these, but need to know the shipping cost to me to add to the special...Thanks, Ryan


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

rossing6 said:


> What the shipping weight if the 12" 24 x 24? I'm in Vancouver Washington, and would love to try one of these, but need to know the shipping cost to me to add to the special...Thanks, Ryan


I'm in Snohomish Washington and have exactly the same question!


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

rossing6 said:


> What the shipping weight if the 12" 24 x 24? I'm in Vancouver Washington, and would love to try one of these, but need to know the shipping cost to me to add to the special...Thanks, Ryan


Thanks guys! The easiest way to determine this is by going to our site, register as a new user, enter your shipping address, and then simply add items to your shopping cart. This will show you the total cost (including shipping). Hope it helps and PM me if you have any troubles or still have questions! :wink:


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Only 6 days left til the SALE ends. Now is the time...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Missed it....please post again if you have another sale!


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Blazinpond said:


> Missed it....please post again if you have another sale!


Sorry you missed the sale! Maybe next time...thanks anyway! :wink:


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

By the way, shipping was not too bad in terms of cost. I'm really looking forward to giving this target a whirl!


----------

